# Plum Point



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm going tomorrow. My cousin says he heard it's a good spot. The guy at Fred Sporting Goods and Furniture in Waldord said it was a good spot. What can I expect? Is this a pier or a bank? Crowded? Snag point? Types of fish? I'm really shooting inthe dark on this one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

twcrawford said:


> I'm going tomorrow. My cousin says he heard it's a good spot. The guy at Fred Sporting Goods and Furniture in Waldord said it was a good spot. What can I expect? Is this a pier or a bank? Crowded? Snag point? Types of fish? I'm really shooting inthe dark on this one. Any help would be appreciated.


Not sure I've heard of that place, being I'm located where u are, if your the guy from Ft. Wash from what I remember, so when u do find some more info please share.. was thinking bout going to Sandy Point tonight .. That's the last spot where u can fish at night that I have not been too within 2 hours driving I think .. maybe i'll just go bass and catfishing in Accokeek tomorrow morning.. I want some blues though...


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

We're going as soon as there's light in the sky. It's a pier - dawn2dusk, high tide is 9:30, so I plan to have my line in the water at 7ish. 

I was thinking about accokeek too, but tide won't hit till much later in the day. 

I'll report back. I've never been to Plum, but it's only an hour away down route 4, but we'll see. Hey, if you need bait, try fred's on 301. They've got peeler crabs, herring and nice bws - in seaweed bags and they're only 8.50 instead of $10. 

Tight lines bro!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Plum Point is a private community, the guy who told my cousin about had never been there, only heard about it.

Benedict Bridge was the next stop. Very small fishing area under a bridge. We peeled out of there.

Last option on that side of town was Kings Landing. It got very crowded very quickly. We caught a few spot, small perch and a few cats. I did tie up on a HUGE Carp, but I reeled him into fast, once I got his head out of the water - snap went my line.


We still had a good time, but next time we'll hit PLO or KN.

opcorn:


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

twcrawford said:


> Plum Point is a private community, the guy who told my cousin about had never been there, only heard about it.
> 
> Benedict Bridge was the next stop. Very small fishing area under a bridge. We peeled out of there.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about Plum Point I guess that's why I hadn't heard anything about that spot from people around our area... Fished at Piscataway Creek yesterday and today... Caught 3 Catfish weighing in about 40 lbs in total yesterday had 2 more break my hook off and hooked one crazy big catfish ended up messing my reel up reeling him in and lost it at that  Went back today with one rod, my friend ended up showing up and let me use his 12 foot rod (both my rods are 10) because my reel on one rod is done now... caught one decent one today... I threw out 2 times further with his 12 foot rod, I need to get one of those real soon..

Yea i'm plotting on either SPSP, Solom, or PL as well next week.. umm assuming i get another reel... jus don't feel good about having one pole out there in those parts lol...


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Fish Snatcha said:


> Sorry to hear about Plum Point I guess that's why I hadn't heard anything about that spot from people around our area... Fished at Piscataway Creek yesterday and today... Caught 3 Catfish weighing in about 40 lbs in total yesterday had 2 more break my hook off and hooked one crazy big catfish ended up messing my reel up reeling him in and lost it at that  Went back today with one rod, my friend ended up showing up and let me use his 12 foot rod (both my rods are 10) because my reel on one rod is done now... caught one decent one today... I threw out 2 times further with his 12 foot rod, I need to get one of those real soon..
> 
> Yea i'm plotting on either SPSP, Solom, or PL as well next week.. umm assuming i get another reel... jus don't feel good about having one pole out there in those parts lol...


Way to go on the big cats!! I hear you on having more than one rod, my problem is I take 3 rods, put bells on 2, then I end up going crazy trying to hold one and manage the other 2. I know my production would pick up if I could limit myself to one rod for a stretch lol


One of my light weight Shimano's broke on me yesterday. That's my 2nd Shimano snap in 2 weeks. The first one was a Compre Light Shimano Rod, I'd only fished with it twice, but it made catching small fish exciting. I've got one 10ft, and one 15ft surf rod. I cast further with those of course, but I know my technique is jacked up. I need more practice. 

You ever hit Farmington in Ft. Washington? There's a guy there named Buck. Nicest guy in the world. He was teaching me how to cast. That guy can cast. The only problem with that spot is the guys do alot more drinking than fishing and the waters very shallow for say the first 50 yards. If you can't cast you'll only catch mud. I did catch a HUGE snapping turtle there. The guys were more excited about it than me. What am I going to do with a 30LB turtle that wants to bite my fingers off?










Some guy put it in his pickup truck. 


I'm thinking about Kent Narrows or Point Look Out for Friday or Saturday. I'm hoping to catch a nice Blue or Striper. After the poor performances this weekend and last weekend, it doesn't really bother me, but I'm looking forward to walking in the door with a heavy cooler. Haa! Time to catch some fish to stock up for Thanksgiving!

Keep your Turkey!!!

Tight Lines, Always.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

twcrawford said:


> Way to go on the big cats!! I hear you on having more than one rod, my problem is I take 3 rods, put bells on 2, then I end up going crazy trying to hold one and manage the other 2. I know my production would pick up if I could limit myself to one rod for a stretch lol
> 
> 
> One of my light weight Shimano's broke on me yesterday. That's my 2nd Shimano snap in 2 weeks. The first one was a Compre Light Shimano Rod, I'd only fished with it twice, but it made catching small fish exciting. I've got one 10ft, and one 15ft surf rod. I cast further with those of course, but I know my technique is jacked up. I need more practice.
> ...


LOL small world.. first off Farmington is where i'm talking bout and second the guy who lended me his 12 foot rod was Buck (the living legend) he was who I was fishing with yesterday. I told you I caught one decent Cat on Sunday... He pulled in 5 cats that was equivalent to the sizes of my 3 Cats I caught on SAT... He's the man, he told me he went to PLO about 2 1/2 weeks ago and caught like 25 blues off the rocks.. Were suppose to go soon or I hope.. 

If u ever go to farmington i'm the "young guy" 27 years old... people know me over there now, or something like that.. lol But yea I've done better at farmington then anywhere this year in terms of catch... stick with either of the 2 benches and have some cut perch or eel and your gold most of the time... this weekend they only wanted night crawlers though.. Buck was killing me cause he was casting far with no effort, but with his rod I was getting it in, throwing like him, so i'm comfortable casting the 12 footer now,, I am usually out there on sat or sun 6:30 in the morn (first person there usually) so i can get my bench, Buck comes on sunday for the most part or during the week... I want to catch some more blues though getting tired of catching Cats again..


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

oh yea and there is large mouth bass all over that place... I caught 2 of them so far this season using bass lures I found on the ground with my ugly stick i usually use on boats lol... whatever works


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Fish Snatcha said:


> oh yea and there is large mouth bass all over that place... I caught 2 of them so far this season using bass lures I found on the ground with my ugly stick i usually use on boats lol... whatever works


No doubt?! I'm going to start coming back down there again. 

LOL, yeah Buck is a legend. He's one of the good ones. I met a few of the guys down there, good people. You're right about the Bass, one guy down there is a Pro Fisherman, meaning he's sponsored for Bass tourneys, he was catching and giving me tips on Bass fishing. He just kept saying all about the action and the lure presentation.


I live closest to that spot, but I'm like you, tired of catching catfish. I'm gonna try my hand there sometime during the week since I get home just as the suns going down. Might be a good time. I'll definetly hit you up. 

Buck at PLO? If you guys do it on a weekend I'll follow you up. I'm new to fishing but I'm sure Buck knows some great spots.

....damn. Small, small world.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Yea man when I saw this little boy hook like a 20 inch large mouth on a bobber literally like 8 feet out in the water like 3 months ago I decided to bring my ugly stick out there.. like i said I don't fish for bass I found 2 bass lures on the ground (2 different occasions), and ended up hooking 2 bass in that spot about 10 feet away (looked like i knew what i was doing lol) Buck on another occasion when i wasn't there caught like 3 of them in the same sitting so he now throws out his bass lures, here and there while he waits..

I've caught 2 of my largest Cats out there around 8:15 pm on different days... so going after work is differentially worth a shot.. well hell only 10-12 mins away from the house (Indian Head HWY) so no big deal... Supposly people are fishing out there at night, they don't close the gates at night (even though park is closed). Police do come out there here and there from what I understand, but longs as you have a license worse case scenerio is they will ask you to leave. Personally i'm not going out there at night by myself since the spot is in the deep cut, but i'm 100% certain it goes down there at night. May try to convince my brother to come out there with me one night.. One of the regulars told me a guy last week caught a 40 pound Cat on like a 7 foot rod with 10 test pound , but the dude had to literally go in the water and wrestle it to shore since his rod couldn't pull it in all the way... 

Buck pretty much just told me to call him when i'm trying to do PLO or something of that nature just not on SAT because he bowls , but any other time is coo for him.. My problem now about traveling to Solom, PLO, etc... is my car needs a serious tune up , and i don't get a good feeling driving out there myself, so unless my lil bro wants to drive I can't really do anything.. So when I say i'm plotting on going somewhere that usually means if my brother is willing to drive (sucks but it is what it is) I'm waiting on my dad to bring down our 6 surf rods with Penn reels on them on plane soon, maybe i'll just take that gamble and drive out there myself or at least out to solomons since its closer .. but if u need a partner in crime i'm usually good to help on Gas, Bait, etc....


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Fish Snatcha said:


> Yea man when I saw this little boy hook like a 20 inch large mouth on a bobber literally like 8 feet out in the water like 3 months ago I decided to bring my ugly stick out there.. like i said I don't fish for bass I found 2 bass lures on the ground (2 different occasions), and ended up hooking 2 bass in that spot about 10 feet away (looked like i knew what i was doing lol) Buck on another occasion when i wasn't there caught like 3 of them in the same sitting so he now throws out his bass lures, here and there while he waits..
> 
> I've caught 2 of my largest Cats out there around 8:15 pm on different days... so going after work is differentially worth a shot.. well hell only 10-12 mins away from the house (Indian Head HWY) so no big deal... Supposly people are fishing out there at night, they don't close the gates at night (even though park is closed). Police do come out there here and there from what I understand, but longs as you have a license worse case scenerio is they will ask you to leave. Personally i'm not going out there at night by myself since the spot is in the deep cut, but i'm 100% certain it goes down there at night. May try to convince my brother to come out there with me one night.. One of the regulars told me a guy last week caught a 40 pound Cat on like a 7 foot rod with 10 test pound , but the dude had to literally go in the water and wrestle it to shore since his rod couldn't pull it in all the way...
> 
> Buck pretty much just told me to call him when i'm trying to do PLO or something of that nature just not on SAT because he bowls , but any other time is coo for him.. My problem now about traveling to Solom, PLO, etc... is my car needs a serious tune up , and i don't get a good feeling driving out there myself, so unless my lil bro wants to drive I can't really do anything.. So when I say i'm plotting on going somewhere that usually means if my brother is willing to drive (sucks but it is what it is) I'm waiting on my dad to bring down our 6 surf rods with Penn reels on them on plane soon, maybe i'll just take that gamble and drive out there myself or at least out to solomons since its closer .. but if u need a partner in crime i'm usually good to help on Gas, Bait, etc....


I'll definetly keep that in mind. I might layback this weekend, I've been pretty much going fishing every weekend for 3 months now. My lawn in the back is looking at me like "What you goin do?". The forecast earlier this week was calling for rain Sat/Sun, it's changed, now they're calling for rain tomorrow and sun over the weekend. 

I'm not sure what I'm doing but I'll hit you up once I've got a plan together. Those 2 hour drives are a pain in @ss, and you're right, no one wants to break down way out 50 or 301 lol Talk about yah horrible endings to a day of fishing.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

yea that's cool man.. been fishing a lot myself (not that there is anything wrong with that), but if I happen to wake up round 5-6 am like I usually do I'll probably be back in Accokeek on early SAT morning hopefully catch 2 decent cats then take my ass home before 10 or 11 and pretend i didn't even go fishing lol...


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

lmao! Right, I've had them types of plans, but it never works out that way lol Noon because 2pm, becomes 4pm, becomes...

well, you get the picture...lmao!


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

twcrawford said:


> lmao! Right, I've had them types of plans, but it never works out that way lol Noon because 2pm, becomes 4pm, becomes...
> 
> well, you get the picture...lmao!


yeaaa man I'm pretty good on catching 2 nice ones in a short amount of time... then I go for the 3rd catch end up spending another 5 hours with no more hits...  that is when it get's stupid


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Fish Snatcha said:


> yeaaa man I'm pretty good on catching 2 nice ones in a short amount of time... then I go for the 3rd catch end up spending another 5 hours with no more hits...  that is when it get's stupid


That's not stupid. That's dedication LOL been there LOL


----------

